# Traveling To Colorado????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, are you thinking of a trip to Colorado in the near future? 

While the monsoons have been wrecking havoc in southern Utah they have been having fun here in Colorado also. 

I-70 is closed through Glenwood Canyon with no estimate of when they are going to open it back up. A storm that went through last Thursday night had it's way with the burn scar from last years fire. 

Here are some pictures of I-70 from the last month and this past weekend. 










This one dammed up the Colorado River for a while





















































Those pictures were from a week ago, here are some current ones






















































Most of the slides have been happening on the east end of the canyon on exit 129 Bair Ranch


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

INSANE!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's a lot of debris


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy smokes! I just drove through there a few weeks ago. Such a scenic drive! Too bad for all the stranded motorists!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I drove that strip past the hot springs for years almost every week heading to Denver and Pueblo. Insane of the destruction the burn scare has created on I-70.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BigT said:


> Holy smokes! I just drove through there a few weeks ago. Such a scenic drive! Too bad for all the stranded motorists!


They got the people out the next morning and the cars later. Some of the people stopped in the long Hanging Lake tunnels to stay out of the weather. Most of the problems were a few miles to the east of the tunnels. 

Before all this happened and if I had to go to Glenwood I would head down first thing in the morning and be home before noon. There is a back road that goes right past my home and it has had some pretty good traffic on it, but it is for cars and pickup trucks only. I went down and talked to the county sheriff that is posted at the last turn off before you head up the hill this past Sunday and had a few laughs with him about idiots who were trying to take the road with boats and 5th wheel trailers in tow. 

I looked at some of the camera locations that they have in the canyon and it looks like they are doing a pretty good job of cleaning things up and it may be reopened later this week. It will all depend on the elevated structures footings and if they are stable. If not it could be a very long year or more. 

One big problem that we have is that we have a liberal in the governors office that could care less about it and would be happy if there was no I-70. Now a number of years ago when we had a sink hole appear and took out both lanes of west bound the governor at that time a conservative told the road department to get the freeway open at any cost. It is also interesting in that a lot are saying to take Amtrak, but slides on the south side of the canyon where the tracks are covered a lot of the tracks so all rail traffic is also diverted.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Commerce is having to take the long way around. Have you heard of price jumps on products in Avon or Denver increasing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't heard anything but 90% of everything we get comes from Denver. I have to go to Avon on Tuesday so I'll see what's happening but when prices are already quite a bit higher than elsewhere it'll be hard to tell. 

I'm just hoping that the Walmart has some powder for me. But if not I have enough to get through this year on the muzzle loader hunts.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It doesn't take much to show that mother nature is in charge.

That section of highway is impressive. Hope it opens soon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a YouTube video of it that was done by a Denver TV station and it looks like most of the debris was just from the bottom of the draws and not the hillside. 

At least that is how it looked to me.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is some drone footage of where the slides came from


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's been raining quite frequently every afternoon in SW Colorado for the past few weeks. A lot of standing water.

Yes, we plan on camping Labor Day weekend in SW Colorado as misguided as it may be.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> One big problem that we have is that we have a liberal in the governors office


Yeah I have been dealing with this with my own work. Especially in consideration of the homeless encampments around Colorado. What a problem! 

Hopefully I-70 gets the attention it needs! That's a main artery to that part of the state. I will be traveling it soon, but I jump off at the junction heading to Moab.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> One big problem that we have is that we have a liberal in the governors office...


I'll bet MLG of NM has him(?) beat. CO opened up before NM did and NM was the first to jump right back on the nonsensical rhetoric concerning the "resurgence"...


----------

